# Need Honest Ratings



## blondie (Oct 10, 2018)

Give me your honest PSL ratings and negatives/ things I can fix.





Profile:


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 10, 2018)

5.5psl. Keep working on that physique, jaw could use fillers, minoxidil/fin for the recessed hairline and lastly, do something about those 'laugh lines' on the side of your face and you will be a 7/10 psl.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 10, 2018)

Long face. I don't use psl because it's gay

0=truecel
1=normie with work
3=normie
4=chadlite
5=model

3.5

Also we have a rating thread for this reason stop cluttering the forum


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Oct 10, 2018)

You need to masculinitymaxx and run viking game
@blondie how tall?


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 10, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> You need to masculinitymaxx and run viking game


This



Nibba said:


> Also we have a rating thread for this reason stop cluttering the forum


Also this

Get some hair on you and approach like crazy, not like you can improve much


----------



## x69 (Oct 10, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Also we have a rating thread for this reason stop cluttering the forum



I never go there. It's nice for someone to post a thread IMO. You could just ignore it tbh


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Oct 10, 2018)

you're already good looking in a unique kind of way. Refreshing to see a blonde guy who isn't a total nerdic


----------



## Zadig (Oct 10, 2018)

Ivan Dragocel


----------



## Nibba (Oct 10, 2018)

Just noticed your mouth...

What's wrong with it?


----------



## Tony (Oct 10, 2018)

squintcel 3 psl (generous)


----------



## blondie (Oct 10, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> This
> 
> 
> Also this
> ...



As in growing facial hair? Probably not going to be able to grow decent facial hair until 25 if my dad is any indication of that.



Nibba said:


> Just noticed your mouth...
> 
> What's wrong with it?



I'm not sure. Probably deformed from a childhood of being a slackjawed mouthbreather.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 10, 2018)

blondie said:


> As in growing facial hair? Probably not going to be able to grow decent facial hair until 25 if my dad is any indication of that.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure. Probably deformed from a childhood of being a slackjawed mouthbreather.


Your profile doesn't look like a mouth breather

U got lucky


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 10, 2018)

blondie said:


> As in growing facial hair? Probably not going to be able to grow decent facial hair until 25 if my dad is any indication of that.


Shit then


----------



## Tony (Oct 10, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Your profile doesn't look like a mouth breather
> 
> U got lucky


ur over face mogs his normal


----------



## Nibba (Oct 10, 2018)

Tony said:


> ur over face mogs his normal


Because I'm


----------



## WelcumToTheRealWorld (Oct 10, 2018)

*3/10 face.*


----------



## blondie (Oct 10, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Your profile doesn't look like a mouth breather
> 
> U got lucky


Curious what you think is wrong with it. Just appearing asymmetrical/ funny looking?


----------



## Nibba (Oct 10, 2018)

blondie said:


> Curious what you think is wrong with it. Just appearing asymmetrical/ funny looking?


Looks like you don't have lips and you're putting your tongue between your teeth and your lips


----------



## blondie (Oct 10, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> You need to masculinitymaxx and run viking game
> @blondie how tall?



6'2"



Tony said:


> squintcel 3 psl (generous)





WelcumToTheRealWorld said:


> *3/10 face.*





extreme-overthinker said:


> you're already good looking in a unique kind of way. Refreshing to see a blonde guy who isn't a total nerdic



I would say these are more in line with what I experience in real life, ugly/below average to most and sometimes with middle easterners or ethnics finding me somewhat attractive for whatever reason.


----------



## Tricky (Oct 10, 2018)

blondie said:


> Curious what you think is wrong with it. Just appearing asymmetrical/ funny looking?



I'm going to recommend Retinol for those wrinkles. Put it on every night after you shower, it works pretty damn well. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00027DMI8?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd_title


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Oct 10, 2018)

blondie said:


> finding me somewhat attractive for whatever reason.


Because you look unique
5 PSL


----------



## blondie (Oct 10, 2018)

Gonna leave an in motion video here as well:
https://streamable.com/nfzyk



Tricky said:


> I'm going to recommend Retinol for those wrinkles. Put it on every night after you shower, it works pretty damn well.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00027DMI8?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd_title



Appreciate the advice.


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Oct 10, 2018)

Reccessed maxilla, downward growth of the mandible, long midface, NW 2, weird chin.

Good frame and ur white.

Would say 4-4.5/10
@Facade


----------



## Unknownjpg (Oct 10, 2018)

Tricky said:


> I'm going to recommend Retinol for those wrinkles. Put it on every night after you shower, it works pretty damn well.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00027DMI8?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd_title


just wondering about Retinol, I have some slight nasolabial wrinkles wont retinol do anything ? I've been skinmaxxing since 1 month skin getting way better in general, cheers.


----------



## Dude420 (Oct 10, 2018)

blondie said:


> Gonna leave an in motion video here as well:
> https://streamable.com/nfzyk
> 
> 
> ...



You look fine, but what is the weird bump in your jaw.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Oct 10, 2018)

how old are you? looks like you have bad skin aging geneitcs, I feel if your skin didnt have much wrinkles etc, you would be much better looking


----------



## blondie (Oct 10, 2018)

Dude420 said:


> You look fine, but what is the weird bump in your jaw.



Bones from feeling it; only appears on one side due to asymmetrical facial fat distribution.



ZUZZCEL said:


> how old are you? looks like you have bad skin aging geneitcs, I feel if your skin didnt have much wrinkles etc, you would be much better looking



22 years old. 
Skin aging genetics are probably pretty bad, but it's mainly self-inflicted due to a horrible diet in my teens (think a case of diet coke a day), squinting a lot due to poor vision, and spending a lot of time in chlorinated pools. I've cleaned up my diet a lot since then and it's actually improved since I was 20, but from what I'm hearing here I'm going to start following a skin care routine to try to mitigate the damage and grab some new glasses (any recommendations for glasses that would fit my face would be nice as well).


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Oct 10, 2018)

blondie said:


> Bones from feeling it; only appears on one side due to asymmetrical facial fat distribution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would look into some skin care treatments via surgery (nasolabial fold filllers etc, if thats the route you want to go.),


----------



## Dude420 (Oct 10, 2018)

blondie said:


> Bones from feeling it; only appears on one side due to asymmetrical facial fat distribution.
> 
> 
> 
> 22 years old.



Wow I thought you were like 28.


----------



## blondie (Oct 10, 2018)

Dude420 said:


> Wow I thought you were like 28.


Curious as to why, this is something I hear commonly.


----------



## Afrikancel (Oct 10, 2018)

You look in your 30s. Very old.

3/10 PSL for a 22 Y/o

Old man genetics bring you down badly


----------



## Deleted member 44 (Oct 10, 2018)

just curious, what is your success with women? You are not truecel tier, I can definitely say that.


----------



## Dude420 (Oct 10, 2018)

He honestly look like  But not an optimal version of it.


----------



## blondie (Oct 10, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> You look in your 30s. Very old.
> 
> 3/10 PSL for a 22 Y/o
> 
> Old man genetics bring you down badly



I would say it isn't just genetics honestly; I pretty much laid down and rotted from age 8 to age 18, during which time I ate a garbage diet, was very sleep-deprived, and did nothing but play video games. I think that has more to do with it than anything, my parents both look fairly young for their ages.



Creep said:


> just curious, what is your success with women? You are not truecel tier, I can definitely say that.



Very limited, didn't lose my virginity until I was 19. I would say in large part due to the fact that I'm pretty autistic and had no social development during my childhood rather than solely being based on my looks.

Been with 6 girls total (5 ethnic), 2 real LTRs. Three of them were the ones who asked me out. Only one I would say was above average in looks, and only one of them was younger than me.

I've been able to get dates and numbers with other girls, but almost always fuck up the opportunity with my lack of social skills.

Women also compliment me occasionally, never on my face though, only my body and height; usually that I look tall/fit/athletic or some other general statement, if they're ever specific they'll say I have nice shoulders.

That's the extent of it.


----------



## Deleted member 44 (Oct 11, 2018)

blondie said:


> I would say it isn't just genetics honestly; I pretty much laid down and rotted from age 8 to age 18, during which time I ate a garbage diet, was very sleep-deprived, and did nothing but play video games. I think that has more to do with it than anything, my parents both look fairly young for their ages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, upper tier normie.


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 11, 2018)

ethnics are the easiest target for you, you can literally slay asmuch ethnics as yo uwant, ethnics come from backgrounds where tall blonde guys don't exist, it's mostly people sub 6 foot with dark hair, they go crazy for a tall blonde guy just like ethnic guys go crazy for average blondies. SLAY AS MANY ETHNICS AS POSSIBLE.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 10, 2020)

Nibba said:


> Long face. I don't use psl because it's gay
> 
> 0=truecel
> 1=normie with work
> ...


Ur scale doesn’t have a 2


----------

